# ADSL light goes off and on frequently...????



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 15, 2013)

i m using iBaton ADSL2+router for BSNL Broadband..

since last few days modem ADSL light goes off frequently after 15 min , 10min and gets on in 2 min...

so to fix that i tried few options 

1) directly connect line to modem
2)borrow modem from friend also change the splitter
3) reset the modem
4)register a complaint..( linemen call on my landline a says that now everything is fine without seeing my home line)

folks suggest me any solutions to fix this...it's really frustrating ...!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome Mahesh, dear there is actually no solution, you line is gone kaput. 
Can you post SNR and Attunation value from you modem interface .. see modem manual to get into admin interface of modem.


----------



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank u	
       Downstream Upstream
SNR Margin 42.0 	29.5	db	
Line Attenuation 12.0  5.3  db
when ADSL light is on it gives above value....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2013)

values look fine.in your modem stats look for values like crc error etc & post them.also check these values every 2-3 minutes to notice any big change.you can also try changing your line mode between ADSL2 & G.Dmt in your internet/ADSL settings.


----------



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> values look fine.in your modem stats look for values like crc error etc & post them.also check these values every 2-3 minutes to notice any big change.you can also try changing your line mode between ADSL2 & G.Dmt in your internet/ADSL settings.



    Down  Up
SNR 41.8 28.0 db
Line Attenuation 12.0 5.4 db
Data Rate 2048 509 Kbps
Max Rate 24308 556 kbps
Power 15.3 7.3 dbm
CRC 0 1 dbm

the values changes but with minor effect.

SNR value sometime changes to 39.0 but in few seconds it come back to 41.7 or 41.0 but this happen very rarely.

192.168.1.1 -> Advance Setting -> ADSL Mode -> ADSL+ ,G.DMT 
is it write to change ADSL setting ?????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

values are fine so try changing ADSL mode to ADSL2/G.DMT(whichever works better).


----------



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> values are fine so try changing ADSL mode to ADSL2/G.DMT(whichever works better).



i tried every option Auto-sync up,ADSL2+,ADSL,G.DMT,and G.Lite an i faced same problem
only in T.143 option ADSL light Won't ON....


----------



## gamer.geek (Jul 18, 2013)

I am also facing the same issue. I too have the same modem, i.e. iBall Baton 150M ADSL 2+ modem. Till yesterday, everything was fine but after yesterday evening, I started to get frequent dcs. I guess some1 here will be having a solution to this prob. 

P.S. This was my 1st post on TD forums.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2013)

If your SNR and Attenuation values are fine then there could be some physical issue like telephone line passing through some strong electric fields etc. or may be some strong electrical appliance.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah probably a line issue 


Contact BSNL CC


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 25, 2013)

Register Ur complaint to BSNL.... Frm which city u r from...?


----------



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 25, 2013)

i register a complaint..

they change my port and assign a new port to my number.. now the problem and i face is ,when i connect the line directly to modem ADSL light is stable for long time about (4 to 5 hrs and DC and again come back) and when i connect through splitter then ADSL is start blinking means its not stable.

when i see the status of iBaton then what i see is the CRC is value keep changing it gradually increase and after long time its get N/A. also the SNR value also keep changing.

my New value is 
SNR 25.0 8.0 db
Line Attenuation 10.0 8.0 db
Data Rate 7616 	1024 Kbps
Max Rate 13408 	1248  kbps
Power 17.5 	12.0 dbm
CRC 50 80 dbm


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 26, 2013)

Mahesh4590 said:


> i register a complaint..
> 
> they change my port and assign a new port to my number.. now the problem and i face is ,when i connect the line directly to modem ADSL light is stable for long time about (4 to 5 hrs and DC and again come back) and when i connect through splitter then ADSL is start blinking means its not stable.
> 
> ...



get ur splitter change for sure.....
Reset (through pin hole...)and reconfigure ur modem.
and also check for default mtu size in modem settings to 1492....

Hope ur problem will be solved....


----------



## Mahesh4590 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> get ur splitter change for sure.....
> Reset (through pin hole...)and reconfigure ur modem.
> and also check for default mtu size in modem settings to 1492....
> 
> Hope ur problem will be solved....



ty 

can you elaborate how to configure and set the value....


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 28, 2013)

open ur browser.... and enter the following in address bar... 

192.168.1.1

user name: admin
password: admin

open configuration or internet connection whatever comes in ur router/modem.
there u will notice a table  .... in the columns u'll see VPI/ VCI values....
search for 0/35 resp.

delete this value as we will create a new one.....

click add button... so u can add new values...

enter pvc name bsnl (optional) if it comes is ur modem config.

vpi =0
vci= 35
 rest settings as it is.

choose connection type as PPPoE or Bridging for Always on Dial on Demand respectively. Click next
SET Encapsulation Mode to LLC/Snap-bridging. Click next
In PPPoE set username and password in the space provided.

 Click next Click next  Click save. then save and reboot.....

U r done....
There may me a little change accoring to ur modem.....
tell me ur modem make.....


----------

